

What if apple built mac os version for pc - marwanmoneim

i always thought in that.
there are alot of people use windows because they don't have enough money to buy imac for example
so if apple made mac os for pc they will use it, and this will change two things -
companies will find that most of people use mac os so they will use mac os and apple products in the company, and 
software companies will focus on building software to mac os<p>what do you think?
======
mooism2
Then Apple would sell fewer macs.

They would be opening themselves to a world of pain with hardware drivers that
they are immune to as long as osx is only available for hardware they choose
to sell. (There is a _lot_ of PC hardware to support, and some of it is quite
unreliable --- Windows' reputation for flakiness is not entirely its fault.)

This would go against Apple's whole approach to computing --- that hardware
and software should be integrated.

But this debate has been done to death before.

~~~
stevenone
This. There are no real advantages for Apple to do so and it would only lead
to a less than ideal (or great) product.

